# Help! Semi-Bricked Linksys WRT54G V.5



## ech0419 (Mar 10, 2007)

Help! Semi-Bricked Linksys WRT54G V.5. :sigh:

Okay, so you’re wondering what had happened? I attempted to install DD-WRT. Using a proper guide to suite my router of course. All seemed well... Until I flashed the firmware and nothing was happening. I waited, still nothing. I gave up, I power-cycled it. Once it was plugged back in still...nothing. I tried re-flashing it multiple times. Now I cannot connect to it via "192.168.1.1","192.168.1.99" etc. I tried pinging it, yet again, nothing. 

My only understanding is that if it is bricked it will have all of the LEDs lit up. This is not so in my case. My power, internet, and what-ever port I have my computer plugged into are lit up. Nothing else, so it seems as if it is not bricked.

I am not an experienced person with networking in the least. If I may add that I am no "noob" I do know my way around computers quite well. Regardless I appreciate any help or advice and I thank you in advance. :wink:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Have you pushed the reset button on the back? . . it's a small ( usually red ) that you use a ball point pen to reset . . it will reset the router to the defaults and should let you get into it.

If you run ipconfig /all, it will tell you the ip of the gateway ( router )

*Start* . . _*Run*_ . . type _*cmd*_ . . at the > type *ipconfig /all* . . note the space after g and before /


----------



## ech0419 (Mar 10, 2007)

Yes I have reset it. I have tried the hard reset as well. 

Hold for 30 seconds, allow it to cycle the power for 30 seconds, and again holding it for an additional 30 seconds. 

Although I haven't yet, I am willing to go as far as taking it apart and trying to short the 15th and 16th pins. 

Here is what I recieve with "ipconfig /all"


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Well . . It has assigned your pc an IP address . . can you not get to the internet? Have you also power cycled the modem?

It shows that the router is 192.168.1.1 . . what happens when you browse to that address?

What is DD-WRT???


----------



## ech0419 (Mar 10, 2007)

1. No, the router does not allow me to send or recieve anything. I did flash the firmware. The firmware never seemed to stick. Right now my best guess is that it is a "semi-brick", just hardware or minimal recovery software onboard. The software that runs it is most likely gone or corrupted. I need to find a way to get it back on it. 

2. Yes, I have. Multiple times in fact. I am also using the modem to speak to you right now.

3. Nothing happens when I browse that address. It just times out. 

4. DD-WRT is a custom (Third Party) firmware made for the WRT line of linksys routers. It is a linux base and allows you to add a multitude of feature to your router. Increase singal distance, encryptions etc.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You are making an assumption about the default IP address, try letting the router set it:

Select Start > Settings > Network Connections.


Double-click the Local Area Connection icon to open the Local Area Connection Status window.
Click the Properties button to open the Local Area Connection Properties window.
Click to highlight Internet Protocol (TCP/IP).
Click the Properties button to open the Internet Protocol (TCP/IP) Properties window.
TCP/IP Properties window, IP Address tab
Select Obtain an IP address automatically.
Select Obtain DNS server address automatically.
Click OK to return to the Local Area Connection Properties window.
Click OK to return to the Network Connections window.


----------



## ech0419 (Mar 10, 2007)

Okay, this had already been done. I tried it again. The router is "bricked" I do not believe anything within windows will help. I am just wondering you know of a way to "unbrick" or re-install the firmware back onto it. Other than that I believe I need to purchase another router.

I apologize for the time it took to respond. My modem happened to stop working and I needed to get a newer model from my ISP for they said mine was outdated anyways and needed replaced. 

I might be getting a brand new router to compliment it also.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

There is no way you can restore the router without having special equipment. The firmware is loaded into a FLASH chip that is soldered to the board, and there is a special debug port that you can update the FLASH with the appropriate equipment.


----------



## Googly (Apr 1, 2007)

Going by what you've described, You're right that you need a new Router.
Rule of thumb: Be patient while upgrading firmware on a router, or for that matter on any other device. Most of the firmware upgrade manuals will warn you about this - 'Rebooting amidst the Upgrade'. If nothing seems to be happening while upgrading firmware... wait till you get the message 'Upgrade failed'.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You can send it back to the manufacturer for a reload, however they will probably charge you since you have 3rd party firmware wedged into it.


----------



## ech0419 (Mar 10, 2007)

**johnwill- yes I do understand all of this, how it is stored on a nand ship and all. I am big with PSP modding and PSP third-part firmwares that is why I thought I should give this a try. To my mistake I happened to use a faulty guide, which I had later researched the topic and the person who had written it did not give the proper instructions for my specific router.

I was only trying to find a way to restore the original or any third-party firmware for that matter...anything so that I could still use my laptop online.

I had also opened the box wondering is I should try the 15-16 pin short trick but never attempted it, so I wasn't going to waste my time sending it back to linsys although I should have sent it back before I had opened it... my fault.

**Googly - Yes I was being very patient as I have done similar processes with equipment using firmware on nand chips. It did not work for I used a faulty guide which had me install software before hand that that person had made themself.

In the end I did buy a new router and I think it was probably about time to, the new one looks quite nice with the revisions linksys has made to it. The only thing I regret in this is the new one does not allow me to put larger antennas on it. 

simpswr, johnwill, and Googly I thank you for your help and patience although I did not fix my problem I learned to not pick the first topic that comes up on google.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Thanks for the feedback.


----------

